# Toronto Beetles?



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

Every once in a while I notice a toronto beetle owner on the vortex... how many of us are on here?
You use the canadian forum? You should!


----------



## fohveh (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

North-end, 2002 red GLX...>>VROooooooommmmm!!!!!!


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

Another one here. Yup, I read the Canada forum too.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (dr_spock)*

We should do a Beetle meet sometime.. if you're into it. I know that there are a couple more of us on here too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Or at least, I wish you guys would come on out to some of the meets that get posted in the canada section too - last time I went there were people who had never even seen a beetle up close before. I'm "techno" blue. Haha, must have been a sign of the times in 2000, the wheels I have are called "rave" too. Makes me laugh.


----------



## Ravah (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

I am...and I am a nerd...








Scarborough for me!
[email protected]


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Ravah)*

Right on, right on. I knew there had to be a few more.. there are a couple other I know of who haven't posted in this thread yet, so we may have like... 6 of us? That would be enough to have a fun little meet!


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

I'm here in North York
defenatly should do the meet up sometime.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

Hey, I bought a set of Rave last year. I haven't gone to meets in a while since I usually end up having to work (got bills to pay). I seem to be the only Bug too in a group of Golfs and Jettas in past meets.
There are some pictures of my Bug back at 2000 at one of the last meets I actually showed up -> http://www.clubvaper.com/gallery-Mosport2000.html


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (dr_spock)*

1000th message kilometer stone...







I'm Canadian, eh.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (dr_spock)*

There's a guy called 20vNB that I talk to on IM here too... and someone else who has a pretty tricked out silver beetle.. though, his user name has escaped me.
So when is a good day for "Beetle Day"?


----------



## PILOTGIRLIE (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

I'm in NorthYork!


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (PILOTGIRLIE)*

Great.. so we're around 7 strong.. maybe more even. Hot damn!


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

would probably have to be on the weekends


----------



## karlzvwberg (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

Hey There.
I am in Cambridge and have no problems taking a small dive. Count me in.
Anyone else spotting a TDI?


----------



## PILOTGIRLIE (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (karlzvwberg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey There.
I am in Cambridge and have no problems taking a small dive. Count me in.
Anyone else spotting a TDI?[HR][/HR]​I have a TDI


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles*

* So Guy's
Let's think of the day and a time *


----------



## PILOTGIRLIE (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles (catsnet)*

What about May 3rd?
Around 3 or 4 pm
we can meet up and then catch a bite to eat


----------



## Ravah (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles (PILOTGIRLIE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What about May 3rd?
Around 3 or 4 pm
we can meet up and then catch a bite to eat[HR][/HR]​Umm...I'd love to come but I'm out of town that weekend. Any possibility we could do it the next weekend? Also any ideas as to where we'd wanna meet up? Is somewhere around the 401 and the centre of the city the plan so far?
[email protected]


----------



## karlzvwberg (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles (Ravah)*

[email protected][/QUOTE]
Umm...I'd love to come but I'm out of town that weekend. Any possibility we could do it the next weekend? Also any ideas as to where we'd wanna meet up? Is somewhere around the 401 and the centre of the city the plan so far?
[email protected][/QUOTE]
This sounds good to me. I would prefer it to be closer to the West end but I am easly swayed.


[Modified by karlzvwberg, 11:17 PM 4-26-2003]


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles (karlzvwberg)*

We did a recent vortex meet at the CNE bandshell last week, that was a great spot.. shaded, lots of space.. good access. Total http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !
I'm all good for the weekend following the May3 weekend, may 3 I'll be getting my APR chip! WHOO!!


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles (Plucker)*

the weekend after the May 3 would be perfect.


----------



## Guitar Player (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Toronto Beetles (catsnet)*

Where are you guys having this Meet ?? 
Im from the Toronto area too


----------



## Vapor B (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

I live in Thornhill!!!


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*OK
first real time and place*
Sat May 10'th 3 pm 
Finch + Bathurst, North York
Their is a Fire station 100 meters to the north on Bathurst with a huge parking lot right behind it. 
It's in the centre from any which way you're coming from and it's always empty end quiet. 
*Who ever is fine with this place say YES or please give other suggestions.*

















_Modified by catsnet at 3:48 AM 4-28-2003_


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (catsnet)*

Yeah.. I can do the Bathurst and Finch, s'all good for me. Date and time sounds good. I'm there.


----------



## PILOTGIRLIE (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

I think I can make it!


----------



## karlzvwberg (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (PILOTGIRLIE)*

Sounds Good.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (catsnet)*

Hey, I used to live around there on the other side of the Hydro corridor. It's a noisy area, I would hear the fire trucks and ambulances all though the night. 
I think I can make it too.


----------



## BADNESS969 (May 19, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (dr_spock)*


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (BADNESS969)*

Damn! There are a lot of us.. more than I guessed.. and there are still 2-3 TO NBs that know of who haven't posted yet. This meet is going to RIP


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plucker* »_There's a guy called 20vNB that I talk to on IM here too... and someone else who has a pretty tricked out silver beetle.. though, his user name has escaped me.
So when is a good day for "Beetle Day"?

silver tricked out beetle eh..








im up for some kind of meet, time permitting of course


----------



## Suprman (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (andrew1984)*

Oh Oh Oh!!! Pick me, Pick me!!!


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (andrew1984)*

Ahh yes, Andrew 1984 - there you are. I knew you name reminded me of Apple Computers, I just wasn't sure WHAT it was.. now I know!
How you been? This meet is shaping up to be pretty massive. I hope someone has a camera, cause I don't.


----------



## karlzvwberg (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

I can bring a didgital camera.


----------



## khpoon (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

I'm from Hamilton


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (khpoon)*

Plucker
fohveh
dr_spock
Ravah
catsnet
PILOTGIRLIE
karlzvwberg
Guitar Player
Vapor B
BADNESS969
andrew1984
Suprman
khpoon
20vNB ( if he ever comes back to the tex







)
If we had all of these people show up, that would probably make my week.


----------



## PILOTGIRLIE (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

I won't be able to make it after all.








Work sucks!


_Modified by PILOTGIRLIE at 9:04 AM 5-4-2003_


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (PILOTGIRLIE)*

Ahhh crap. That blows!
Maybe if this GTG is fun for everyone we can make it a regular thing.


_Modified by Plucker at 7:32 PM 5-4-2003_


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

Great stuff guys
hope the weather will be better then today


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (catsnet)*

It's rain and more rain for the rest of the week... Time to pick up some new wiper blade refills.


----------



## Ravah (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_It's rain and more rain for the rest of the week... Time to pick up some new wiper blade refills.

Hehe why did I have to come back to this from my little mini vacation!























Anyhow I'm definatley in and can bring a MiniDV camera as well as a DigiCam to snap some shots for everyone








[email protected]


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Ravah)*

Hilarious, this will be a fun GTG.


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*F**k*

I can't make it






















I have to go to the f***g Chicago because of work.
My wife will be there anyways (Yellow bug with the rims which will make everyone smile







) It's her car anyways. I guess I'll have to enjoy it by the pics after all.
Life sucks


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

BUMP, don't forget:
*This saturday - 3PM
Bathurst & Finch*


----------



## Ravah (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

Turns out I might not be able to make it because my parents flight from Orlando is coming in that day at 4:30 and I have to pick them up...problem is that my dad was waterskiing down their so he'll have a ski, something that won't fit in the bug... :-(
So right now I'm iffy as to making it...
[email protected]


----------



## ecarrot (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

Does anyone have the link for the Canadian Forum?


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (ecarrot)*

vortex main page -> regional forums -> canada http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TATTS MKII (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (khpoon)*

The wife and I both have Beetles as of last week! I bought an '03 turbo


----------



## karlzvwberg (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (TATTS MKII)*

I am going to make it but I wont be able to get there till around 4pm.







I dont want to miss is so if there are any plans or a chance the crowd may change locations, please post somthing.
This will probably be a good time, maybe we can start a gang, give the hells angles a run for there money,







kidding.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (karlzvwberg)*

We could call ourselves "The Beetles", D'oh!!!








I can't speak for everyone else.. but I'll be there, and I'll probably stick around till around 5 or so.. who knows. Unless it rains or.. nobody else shows up.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*









Anyone else come besides me and Catsnets wife? DAAAANNNNG!
Oh well.. you missed a really good egg salad sandwich.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

Bugger. Got stuck at work today. Had some problems with a NFS file server that took longer to fix than expected.


----------



## wurstchen (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (catsnet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *catsnet* »_*OK
first real time and place*
Sat May 10'th 3 pm 
Finch + Bathurst, North York
Their is a Fire station 100 meters to the north on Bathurst with a huge parking lot right behind it. 
It's in the centre from any which way you're coming from and it's always empty end quiet. 
_Modified by catsnet at 3:48 AM 4-28-2003_

The parking lot that I stopped by was locked up so I left, I'm not sure if I checked out the right one though.
Maybe we can try this another day with better weather!
If we do it a later in the day we can make it into a Beetle cruise to one of the regular weekly VW meets.


_Modified by wurstchen at 1:48 PM 5-11-2003_


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (wurstchen)*

The fire station was locked.. we were sitting at the lot across the street.
The last VW meet we had was at CNE - and was very successful. Maybe we should meet there next time? That's where I was going to suggest before this fire station was brought up.
I figured since it rained a bit before 3, that people might have changed their minds. Oh well.. I'm willing to give it another go... I had to go up there anyhow.
How about... *opens iCal*
*Sunday, May 25th
CNE Bandshell ( it's round for a reason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
Noon*?


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

You may have some competition for the May 25th date. I think the folks over at ClubVaper are having their annual spring cruise.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (dr_spock)*

Ahh had no idea. Not in any car clubs. Shheeeit. Well.. I tried.


----------



## Ravah (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

I'm up for that - but I don't know what work will be like then so I may have to back out at the last minute. But it would be cool to get together. CNE is cool for me as well...I think better location than where it was supposed to be last...
[email protected]


----------



## Distinct (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Ravah)*

I'll attach this picture of my Wife's New Beetle to attract some more attention to this thread.


----------



## wurstchen (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Distinct)*

This Friday there is going to be a meet at the KK in Mississauga. Normally there are very few Beetles if any. So if you don't have any plans for the long weekend why not stop by and show these other VW owners that there are more than the occasional few Beetles that show up to the gtgs.


----------



## karlzvwberg (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (wurstchen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wurstchen* »_This Friday there is going to be a meet at the KK in Mississauga. Normally there are very few Beetles if any. So if you don't have any plans for the long weekend why not stop by and show these other VW owners that there are more than the occasional few Beetles that show up to the gtgs.

What is the "KK"??????


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (karlzvwberg)*

Sounds like Krispy Kreme donut shop. Mmmm, donuts.


----------



## wurstchen (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_Sounds like Krispy Kreme donut shop. Mmmm, donuts.

He's right!
It's at the Krispy Kreme on Mavis Road in Mississauga.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=838823


----------



## wurstchen (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (wurstchen)*

What ever happened to the Toronto Beetle thing?
Does any one in the area want to have gtg any time soon?
Maybe next Saturday?


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (wurstchen)*

I'm down for the Toronto GTG. Missisauga is nice and all.. but I don't need any Krispy Kremes.
How about this one I posted way up there?
*Sunday, May 25th
CNE Bandshell ( it's round for a reason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
12:00 Noon*


----------



## wurstchen (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plucker* »_How about this one I posted way up there?
*Sunday, May 25th
CNE Bandshell ( it's round for a reason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
12:00 Noon*

Anyone planning on showing for this tomorrow(today)
It looks like it might rain.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (wurstchen)*

Looks like rain. I don't think anyone will be down there.


----------



## wurstchen (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

Does anyone want to bother with a Toronto area gtg?


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (wurstchen)*

I'd give it another shot. But, when is a good time? For me, early afternoon on Sundays.. and in the downtown core area is better. CNE seems like the perfect place.


----------



## wurstchen (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

Sunday June 8th 2003?
2 pm?
or 
June 6th 2003 
8pm
at SunnyBrook park.
for a wiener Roast with other VW owners.


_Modified by wurstchen at 1:04 PM 5-28-2003_


----------



## karlzvwberg (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (wurstchen)*

Count me in for that.


----------



## wurstchen (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (karlzvwberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karlzvwberg* »_Count me in for that.

Count you in for the Sunday afternoon gtg or the wiener roast at SunnyBrook?


----------



## karlzvwberg (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (wurstchen)*

Actually either or is cool with me. I have the whole weekend of work so I am easaly pleased. If I had to choose, the Sunday.


----------



## RachelSa (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (karlzvwberg)*

I'm in Mississauga, but work and go to school downtown. Proud Beetle owner since '99


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (RachelSa)*

Hey, welcome back Rachel. How's that green Beetle? (I hope it's green as I kinda recall you have a green one.)







Are you still writing for the Toronto Sun?


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (dr_spock)*

Are people going to actually show up this time around?















I'm actually getting psyched over here!


----------



## RachelSa (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (dr_spock)*

Hey hey!
Yup - Beetle's still green (and sparkly!) and I still write for The Sun. My series of columns about getting my beetle are still my most popular with readers. They take up a whole chapter in my first book (a collection of columns)
Happy to be back


----------



## BADNESS969 (May 19, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (RachelSa)*

You guys should all cruise by the show I am gonna be in tomorrow (sunday June 1st at noon) at http://www.noyzboyz.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (BADNESS969)*

Nice Ride Badness!
I missed most of the "entertainment" though.


----------



## catsnet (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (Plucker)*

Hey Plucker
I don't think the whole idea will work out
the first time we had a good shut but again out of 14 people who where suppose to come only 2 cars showed up and the only probable meeting place I can think of right now will be a Great Canadian Bug Show. That's unfortunat.


----------



## wurstchen (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (catsnet)*

I drove by the first one and when I saw the parking lot was locked off I gave up and left...I know that threre is supposed to be a pretty good turn out Friday to the wiener roast. We need more Beetles at the gtgs. All the Beetle population bring your Beetles out to the gtg on Friday so we can show the rest of the VW population how great are cars really are.


----------



## karlzvwberg (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Toronto Beetles? (wurstchen)*

Idea!!!!!!!!!!!!
The Toronto Star is hosting a cruise at their offices at the 407 and 400 on Sunday. The article in the Wheels section said that they had 1000 cars last year and expect more this year. Is is for charity and there is supposed to be stuff going on all Sunday. Why dont we pick a Tim Hortons or somthing to meet at and head over there?
Just a thought.


----------

